# Paris-roubaix Live!!



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

mms://80.160.76.117/tv2sputnik3 im sorry its in a foreign language but its close to 1000 kb/s enjoy

Type it into your media player/ VLC Player stream


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

You guys have just joined it at _Pont Gibus_ CSC has demolished the field through the Arenbourg Trench flecha and pozzatto at 1:30 behind, they crashed before Arenbourg. All the other favourites are in the leading group


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

YES!!!!!

let me be the first to thank you!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

any english live audio we know about?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

which group is big george in? cant tell from the cyclingnews updates


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

tinkoff does a great jon of getting out front and on camera.
well earned sponsor dollars


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

dont worry about the Georgester, he is in the front group with Hammond and Eisel, cant find no english audio at the moment, will keep looking


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think georgie and another high road rider are leading the first group. he will need help if cancellar and boonen stay up there.

man, this is better tha vs stuff


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Leif Hoste is not in the main group, 5 CSC' inc O'Grady and Cancellara 5QS inc Devolder, Boonen, De Jonge and Weylandt. Ballan, Wesemann, Langeveld and Van Summeren also there


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

are those 3 or four QS riders up front? man, this is gettin good! even in the sunshine...


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Aurelien Clerc (bouyges telecom) also up there


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

look at the speed they are carrying over the cobbles. holy buckets of acceleration!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the feed dropped and i found myself saying, "sorry anout the picture break up here folks..."


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

hey, msg to all the other guys viewing this thread, are you also up on the video yet, if not i will try to keep you updated


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

much better than cycling.tv, THANKS!
Listening to cycling.tv for audio, watching the better stream in full screen mode.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

whoa! they are taking chances today!
some of those moves to get around the bunch look pretty sketchy


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

great ride by Flecha chasing for at least 20 k's on his own


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this is turining out to be a race i dont think anyone really prepared for. very quick, not TOO many flats. etc.

lots of communication with the DS via radio.

the front group also seems to slow down to allow certain riders to latch on


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

can you trell who hammond is marking?
he also seems to be very hungry/thirsty and somewhat uncomfortable or angry.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

probably just riding for Hincapie at the mo


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

there is a lot of payroll imn that front bunch. if things keep up, there is be all all out traffic jam on the track.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i never get see tactis this detailed. like watching hammond just sit on a wheel, letting the threat lead him up to where hammond captain is.

seriously, they need to shed those QS riders. rocker robbie is watching this somewhere thinking, "man, if i were in that group at the end, i would head butt my way to a brick!"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

who is off the front? cancellar?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lungfish?
wow, he is wearing 8 for the team. wonder if this is bait to break up QS.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nope. HR leads the chase
GEORGIE! they are sucking you in!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Wreck!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

CSC involved!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

just over-cooked the corner and few riders followed


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

What a crash, langeveld a csc rider, cooke


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

georgie waving the two riders to help pull away


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

george with a mechanical, losing huge time


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i thought he was waving for them to help out.

a mech! he has my luck!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

lotto hammering it for van Avermaet


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

did you see those team cars "parked" on the road! some vey special handling there.
GH fighting his way back up.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

van summeren!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

doubt GH can get back now. i guess there is time, but with teh cobbles and all the trouble they cause, getting dropped this late is pretty much all she wrote.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

WRECK!!!
looks like he just skidded his rear or it got caught in a pave


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the front seems to be slowing a tad to re-group after that last sector. they are really gonna drop the hammer now.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

here we go again!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is that last weeks winner off the front? 
gettin it done
for belgium!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ride, S-D, ride!!!!!!
he will be swallowed up before the next sector


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

now its getting interesting


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is that ogrady saying, "im headed up the road, boys!!!"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

S_D talking to ogrady. 
"come on, mate! lets work together and sprint it out after the last sector"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

would S-D really take PR roubaix away from Boonen, too?


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

here comes the HR boys!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

and ogrady takes the lead
for now


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen doesnt look as "happy" as last week


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

leif Hoste battling for the win


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

this is it, last chance saloon for the guys chasing


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

S-D waits for the group to reform, possbily looking for tommy boy, then charges ahead.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

lots of looking around now, have you noticed that only 3 people have contributed to this thread


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

buckle up, everyone. it is gonna be one heck of a finish here


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

> mms://80.160.76.117/tv2sputnik3


Does anyone else's keep turning green and upside down?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think they are starting teh attacks already!!!!!!!

ogrady and S-D paying the price for their early sponsorship commercial


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

better luck next year hoste


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not green and upside down. kicked out once and several "sorry about the picture break up folks..." stuff

THERE IS A GIANT WINDMILL IN THE ROAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is that tommy taking the lead in this sector>?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

15 second lead for those three.

is it boonen, cancellara, and lampre?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

slipstream is having a good show


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

download vlc
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so, second to last sector cancellara burries his head and ITT it to the ribbon?


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

then you can play any stream


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan gets some bottles from the team car.

looked like they might have givven one to boonen as well.

ah, QS pulls up, gives a bottle, tommy gets a slight window pull.

fabian gets a turbo bottle as well


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

40 secs to the Hoste group


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

31 people watching the thread...

the front three, boonen, cancellara, and ballan working well together. they seem to be pulling away


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the front three are still putting time in as they cruise through a packed town.

the first chase group is somewhat organized, but i believe they have a QS and CSC rider, so they would not wanna pull other threats up front.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

s-d and ogrady are in the first chase group and are pulling away on the cobbles.
they are leaving slipstream chipotle and another behind


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

chase is somewhat back together, riding in the gutter. once they get outta the sector s-d will take stock, form the group and slow things down for tommy boy


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

gotta applaud Maaskant, 1st time he has ridden P-R and in the chasing group


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cancellera getting gel outta is shirt and sucks it down.

chase is ogrady, hoste, s-d, and the slipstream guy


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

23.5 K to go and the lead three hit a sector.

hoste and slipstream hit the cobbles some seconds behind ogrady and s-d


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

s-d doing well, picking good gutter lines. ogrady joins.

a father rantically pushes his chilld's stroller to the corner just in time to see them go buy


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

team cars with the front three keeping them hydrated.
another turbo bottle for boonen


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

take your bets guys Boonen, Cance or Ballan?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hoste looks to be in a world of hurt. the slipstream rider is marking him as they ride by spectators who couldnt care less now that the first three have already gone through


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian geta a bottle ot two, a quick chat, then takes the lead

boonen is very intent right now. watching every move

ballan has a chat and keeps motoring.

the lead three are starting to get paranoid, but teh pace does not come down


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i hope CN is reading this. im free to write for them!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lead three cruise by some giant ferret looking thing as they veer left onto more pave


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan digs deep, followed by fabian, followed by a relaxed look tommy boy.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

tommy now in fronnt with ballan last.

fabian is happy to be in the center


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

flags with eth lion of flanders are all over.

the chase is back together. S-d is all over his bike as he leads them through, but he has been noodly for some time now


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan attacks in the gutter,

but all is back together. maybe just testing reaction time


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Everybody is feeling the pace now the second group looks as the 1st group hits l'arbre


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ogrady and s-d control the pace of teh chase group, content to let things ride easy.

hoste has looked pretty spent, while the chipotle rider has been wheel sucking, or just hanging on, for some time now.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Cancellara really flies alone, Boonen really under pressure and im telling you he is in the hurt cave


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

ballan is being dropped slowly but surely


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cancellara lead the three and starts making some space still on the cobbles.

they are back together after that heart rasising effort.

it looks like the front three are testing the waters, and lactic acid, before making the REAL attempt


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the crowds here are amazing. the spectator corridor is very tight, with flags falpping, dust lowing, and three riders grinding the grit in the their teath


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Ballan back on in last place in the 3 as they exit l'arbre


----------



## ADAMAL68 (Sep 1, 2007)

*picture scramble*

anyone else's picture scrambled??


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Pave D'Gruson no3 up next


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

theis is one long section. im happy im at home right now.

it looks as though fatigue is setting in on this sector. 

fabian leads boonen and ballan off the cobbles

boonen is relaxes and they already seem to be jockeying, sending a somewhat reluctant ballan up front


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

front back on cobbles


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Boonen hits sector 3 with an almost full blown sprint Ballan dropped straight away


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan last wheel and having trouble working back up, but does.

boonen keeping an eye on ballan as fabian slips back into second wheel
and ATTACKS!

boonen looks left to see fabian streak by!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

pave is too easy, someone will have to escape Boonen to win now


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

but the reactis there and its all back together.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

sector 2 has a paved sidewalk which you can go on


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian and boonen are working while ballan is last wheel, checking the race radio.

bonnen now last wheel and SITS UP to look ahead. he grabs some food while ballan drinks.

boonen slides up front and then swap with fabian


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Ballan and Boonen have a chat


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan up front now, but starts looking back. cat and mouse already!

but boonen looks most refreshed, but fabian is always hard to read. and he can sprint when need be, if we all recall last years tour


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the front three are all working together, but also refreshing. much like my browser


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boone outt the saddle to take the lead, but then back down again.

ballan out fron now, then fabian. they seem to be working nicely
for now.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

looks like it has rained in this part of hell


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the QS car goes up the road while the leadarmada of three continues to work together

boonen outta the saddle and gets a slight lead, then slows and looks back left


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

here we go no2!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

qs car pulls up, boonen third wheel, and he shakes his left thigh

he works to the front, ballan nervous...
and they are on sector 2!!!!!

expect cancellerra to make his move !


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

here we go no2! at Hem * Remember in the 2002 edition, 4 punctures in the chasing group behind Museeuw in this sector


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan looking strong, for now. but it could be his last throes.

ballan appears to be on those sweet green tires.

appears as though they are up a slight hill


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Somebody must attack now to get rid of Boonen


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan in the drops with boonen on the top bars, as is cancellara.

off teh pave and onto the pavement, still together.

boonen sips, sits last wheel, and ballan in the middle looks freaked


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen dips his head a bit. possible a possum move


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lampre car is up there, but fabian raises his hand for the te team car. so the lampre car veers off road as the three pros hit a right bend.

fabian talking with his team and boonen is scraed


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

cance called the car, I thought he had a mech for a second but he goes straight to the front


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

these three look more paranoid a pot smoker gettin pulled over by the feds


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Boonen gotta be fav here


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen stretched his legs by standing to mash a bit.

almost looks as though he is working out a sore back from his specialized rig


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

4 k to go!!!!

ballan is really paranoid


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

3k to go


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lots of accelerations and then pull backs
the three are really jockeying now

fabian dips his head a few times, and boonen is watching like a hawk and checking his ear piece


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

3 K!!!

fabian looked like he skipped a gear or something


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

all three at the 2k mark
ballan buries his head but cant shake them


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

last sector through the velodrome coming up


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

tommy slips back, stands, stretches, then sits in second behind ballan


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

ballan leads throught the entrance to the 'drome


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sectore 1!!!!!!

red kite!!!!


here we go. pyrotechinics get ready


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry about the picture break up...



the three on the track at once!!!!!!

the bell!
ballan, fabian, boonne


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Booooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnn


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

no cat and mnouse, just heads burried
boonen comes on the outside and burries them


1


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the belgian returns to the top step of the roabaix podium!

and he doesnt seem too wrecked


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

nobody challenged boonen at the line, ballan led it through the bell but tommeke won the sprint by around 50-100 meters


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabina took second, just snuffing out ballans last ditsh throw


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Maaskant in 4th solo move


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the belgian makes his was to control as a swarm of cameras follow

the slipstream riders hits the red kite.

the replay of teh finish shows boone just owning the last half curcuit


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

slisptream chipotle sees and hears the bell. he is on the track alone and gets in the drops

the american must be happy with this placing


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Cance 2nd 
Ballan 3rd
Maakant 4th 
O'grady 5th 
Hoste 6th
Devolder 7th 
Van Summeren 8th
Hincapie 9th
Baldato (I think) 10th


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i believe ogrady came in right after chipotle.

thanks for reading with us today here at roadbikereview. we will have a complete recap later today. please check out the Pro Cycling forums for paris-robaix discussions

from the sunny skies over the roubaix velodrome, have a wonderful day!


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Fine write-up. Thanks mates.

Recommend for CN!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

That concludes the 2008 edition on L'Enfer du Nord. Weltyed, no Probs for the link, if im around i will post a link for the Amstel Gold. Im glad upto 43 people around the world was kept updated by us, thats a pretty cool feeling  
See you guys soon!


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

:cryin: I missed it!!


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Well done! Bravo!*

Hey guys, thank you for the excellent commentaries.
All of you could be pro cycling sports journalists! 
You took me there, and I appreciate it.
(Watch out Phil Ligget, he-he!)


----------

